# My New TMG Pits Copperhead



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 28, 2021)

As I posted in a previous thread, I got on the list to have one built - tmgpits.com. I am getting a 52" Copperhead reverse flow, this will be my first experience with reverse flow. Anyway, Brandon called me today and my new cooker will be ready next week. I'm excited to be getting it, but I have to temper that excitement with the reality that I can't go pick it up until probably the first of June. But it'll be here soon enough and I'm going to start planning my first cook. Ideas anyone?

More to follow in the near future....


----------



## BigW. (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow, that thing is a tank!  Excellent purchase.  Please take pictures once you get it.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 28, 2021)

Congratulations on the new purchase! I'd stick to something easy (and cheap) like pork shoulders to get a feel for the thing before you load it with briskets or promise the neighbors you're making the full meal in the smoker and it's going to be ready at 6


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 28, 2021)

Congratulations man! The wait is going to be excruciating.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 28, 2021)

Sweet looking rig. Can’t wait to see what comes off of it.
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow wow wow ! Very nice. . .


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2021)

Never heard of these guys.
D ----
Did you get the off road package or trailer options?



 kilo charlie
 nailed it with the pork shoulder idea.  Inexpensive and forgiving.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2021)

Looking forward to your posts on it. I’m loving reverse flow after two cooks.


----------



## NoCoPK360 (Apr 28, 2021)

I've watched some of their youtube videos looks like they make quality stuff.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 28, 2021)

Ready at the first of May, but you can't pick it up until June? No way I could wait that long.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 29, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Never heard of these guys.
> D ----
> Did you get the off road package or trailer options?
> 
> ...


I got the off road package as I don't really see myself taking it to very many places. It's primarily for personal use for family and friends.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 29, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looking forward to your posts on it. I’m loving reverse flow after two cooks.


There's going to be a learning curve for sure, but as soon as I get to cooking on it, I'll post up some pictures.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 29, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> Ready at the first of May, but you can't pick it up until June? No way I could wait that long.


I know, but my schedule has been and is pretty busy for the next month. I could have them ship it to me, but I want to meet the guys and see their shop.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 17, 2021)

So I found a day to go pick up my new smoker. My fishing partner and I made the trip to Knoxville yesterday to see the shop and get my 52" Copperhead.







Let me start by saying that this thing is almost too nice to cook in. It is almost a work of art and the attention to detail is amazing, pictures just do not do it any justice. Every time I look at it I see another feature that obviously had some thought put into it such as the griddle top on the firebox that is slightly sloped towards the drain in the back left corner which drains all the way out the bottom. I'm no welder, but have been around it enough to know what good welds look like and what "stacking dimes" means and the welds are flawless.







I've got the first fire burning in it now getting it ready to cook in which will probably be Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## JLeonard (May 17, 2021)

Dude that thing is gorgeous and looks massive! I am green with envy. Cant wait to see what you pull off of it.
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (May 17, 2021)

What a cooking machine!!!  I'm happy for ya man!


----------



## kevin james (May 18, 2021)

Wow, that thing is beautiful! Congrats! I just don't think I'd have the patience to wait until Memorial day weekend to cook on it though!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2021)

kevin james said:


> Wow, that thing is beautiful! Congrats! I just don't think I'd have the patience to wait until Memorial day weekend to cook on it though!


Thank you, Kevin. When I retired 4+ years ago, I started a "part time" fishing guide service. Late winter, spring, and early summer are very busy times of the year for me and I'm primarily taking care of repeat customers. I fish 4-6 days a week, every week. But a friend has inquired about the possibility of me smoking him a butt for a children's charity event he's helping with so I'll find the time to make that happen within the next week. Guess they'll be the guinea pigs with the new smoker.... Then hopefully it'll be a throw down for Memorial Day for the family.


----------



## tulz43 (Jan 30, 2022)

Still loving your tmg now that you’ve had it for awhile? They just did one with a Santa Maria style grill inside. So cool


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 31, 2022)

tulz43 said:


> Still loving your tmg now that you’ve had it for awhile? They just did one with a Santa Maria style grill inside. So cool


Yes, I'm still in love with it. It cooks great and I'm very happy with the food that comes off of it. Only problem I've had lately is neck and shoulder problems that make it difficult to raise the lid, it is heavy, but I manage. Almost a year later and knowing what I know now, I'd opt for one of their Fridge series cabinet style smokers. It sucks getting older and your body reminds of that almost every day...


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> ...
> Only problem I've had lately is neck and shoulder problems that make it difficult to raise the lid, it is heavy, but I manage. Almost a year later and knowing what I know now, I'd opt for one of their Fridge series cabinet style smokers. It sucks getting older and your body reminds of that almost every day...


Is there a local weld shop that can add a counterbalance to the lid?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 31, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Is there a local weld shop that can add a counterbalance to the lid?


I can get that done, no problem. I just really hate to "customize" the smoker. I'm going through PT to try and help me with the pain, but surgery may be needed and that may still not help...


----------

